
SourceKit Chrome Extension Cannot Be Uninstalled - jorgecurio
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/sourcekit/iieeldjdihkpoapgipfkeoddjckopgjg/reviews
======
de_dave
It's a Chrome bug:
[https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=517910...](https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=517910&q=can%27t%20uninstall&colspec=ID%20Pri%20M%20Stars%20ReleaseBlock%20Cr%20Status%20Owner%20Summary%20OS%20Modified)

